
Compose for MySQL - thomcrowe
https://www.compose.com/articles/compose-for-mysql-now-for-you/
======
mgbmtl
For those like me who were wondering: Compose is a "Database as a service"
company (hosting, scaling, consulting) for various databases (mysql,
postgresql, mongodb, rethink, elastic, etc).

